# Wilier Cento Uno



## Ricksom

I see, I like, I want.

Anyone test ride one of these yet, or even own one??

http://www.cento1.it/


----------



## nbrigato

Word is that they are supposed to ship 30 frames to the U.S. in August. I deal with an out of state bike shop for Wilier (Uranium Bicycles in Moab, UT - speak to Marshall Hannum). I have bought Wilier from him in the past and he is excellent to deal with plus no state tax. He currently has my credit card and has a order pending - just timing and availability is still a little sketchy.


----------



## QQUIKM3

*I almost bought the Cento. .*



Ricksom said:


> I see, I like, I want.
> 
> Anyone test ride one of these yet, or even own one??


I don't like like integrated seat posts so the Uno is not for me, I ended up buying a 2008 Le Roi. The geometry of the Cento just wouldn't work for me. I'm coming from a 52cm Colnago C50 and only the Le Roi (small) was the close match., and it's an amazing bike. This is my second Wilier.:thumbsup:


----------



## MaddSkillz

I was reading about this bike in the latest Bicycling magazine and was awestruck by it's appearance... Definitely a sweet looking ride and they are being ridden in the TdF by Lampre. So they have to be a very nice bike. 

Wish I had a local dealer.


----------



## MarvinK

QQUIKM3 said:


> I don't like like integrated seat posts so the Uno is not for me, I ended up buying a 2008 Le Roi. The geometry of the Cento just wouldn't work for me. I'm coming from a 52cm Colnago C50 and only the Le Roi (small) was the close match., and it's an amazing bike. This is my second Wilier.:thumbsup:



One cool thing about the Uno is it is designed to support a standard 31.6 seatpost, if you prefer. All you do it cut off the seatmast and put on a collar. Cunego actually rode an Uno w/o a mast on at least part of the tour. Not that the Uno seemed to help him any...


----------



## Ricksom

Sorry, I was away on vacation last week.....
Which geometry spec doesn't work for you? And what handling characteristics are you looking for in a bike?


----------



## Snopro440

It's gorgeous... I like my Ridley a lot, but this frame is awfully tempting..... How much for the frameset???


----------



## QQUIKM3

*Look at their geometry tables. .*



Ricksom said:


> Sorry, I was away on vacation last week.....
> Which geometry spec doesn't work for you?


for both the Cento and the Le Roi, and it's the Le Roi that fits me best. Regardless, the Le Roi and the Cento are made of the exact three types of carbon fiber. Also, I don't like compact frames like the Cento and I prefer sloping geometry that the Le Roi has.


----------



## Ricksom

TBD, but between $4000 and $4500.


----------



## 2barph

I spoke to my Wilier dealer today. He called his rep, who happened to just be getting off the phone with the factory in Italy. They are a little behind on the Cento uno and will not arriving to our shores until the beginning or middle of September. I can hardly wait!!


----------



## nbrigato

*Cento Uno Availability*

I talked to Marshall from Uranium Bicycles in Moab Utah today (9/30/2008). He just got back from Interbike in Vegas over the weekend where he had a chance to test ride the Le Roi and the new Cento Uno both with very favorable reviews. He said the first container shipment has just hit the States and should be heading towards customs as we are speaking. I should have my new frame in about two weeks. This will be my second Wiler purchase from Uranium. They are great to deal with and I don't have to pay sales tax which really helps. If you are still looking to order their number is 435-259-2928.


----------



## vwvoodoo

We brought one of the Cento Uno show bikes back from Interbike - Size Small with a Record 11 kit on it. It will be a demo bike here at Veloce Velo in Washington, and we will get around to removing the seat mast and putting a standard clamp and post on it soon. In the meantime it sits by our cash register begging us to ride it.
I rode one in a size medium at Interbike and was really impressed - smooth and stiff, just the way we all want it...
Call the shop at 425.391.7142 if interested. We love Wiliers and can sell them wherever you are...


----------



## alex0220

How does the Cento Uno compare to the Colnago CX-1 on confort and vibration dumpening? Is it made in Italy or Taiwan, like the Colnago? The more reviews I read about both, the more I find difficult to choose!!!!!!!


----------



## nbrigato

I received my Cento Uno this past Tuesday. I had it rebuilt taking all the components from my 2008 Izoard which consists of Campy Record, Red Fulcrum Zero, Ritchey etc. Unfortunately it was a little cool this morning (40 in Tampa, FL) and I only abused myself for about 7 miles while I was underdressed. It is very responsive, snappy quick, stiff and all that good rot without sacrificing comfort. I hope to get in 70-80 miles tomorrow and will have a better feel of the bike then. 

Photos's don't do it justice. The finish and design and both fab. I think the bike is a little further ahead on an evolutionary scale than the Colnago. I like the integrated seat post, the oversized bottom bracket (without the screw in spacer cups) and the rounded rear triangle (I used to have that bike on my old BMX - back in the day). I posted a photo to the best bikes of 2009 thread, but after I reduced the size, the quality got botched. I try to get some pics up soon.


----------



## Thom_y

nbrigato said:


> I received my Cento Uno this past Tuesday.


It's beautiful... I assume it will look better in person.

Can you comment more on the ride ?

What size frame do you have ?

What are your thoughts on the Zero wheels. I have been looking at getting a Cento Uno built up with D-A 7900. I believe they come with Zero wheels, but the shop said I can swap for R-SYS for the same price. I haven't rode either Zero's or R-SYS, and am not sure how they compare. Personally, I would rather have a pair of aero clincher wheels. I have a rear Bontrager Aeolus with PT 2.4 hub, so I may just buy a front Aeolus wheel to match, and keep the Zero's as a spare pair for big hills.


----------



## nbrigato

The frame is a large. See their website for geometry. I'm 5'11" and it fits fine. It is my second Wilier as I have been riding the 2008 Izoard for the past year. 

I'm not really versed at giving good reviews. I rode the same Cannondale for 17-18 years, then switched to the Izoard last year and the Cento 1 this year. Again, with the weather I'm lucky if I have 10 miles on the Cento. I like the Zeros, but again don't have a heck of a lot to compare them to. After a year they have been maintanence free / no issues and very stable in the turns. 

Once I get in some sprint situations and climbs I will better understand the characteristics of the frame. Early on I can just say that it is very stiff without sacrificing comfort. My local mechanic thought it was the stiffest bike that he has been on.


----------



## shapeofthings

This is the color you got, right? Give us the full report. 
If I am still employed by February, I am going to get one.


----------



## nbrigato

I've got the "white" frame. It is featured in most of the press. The front triange is dominately white. The photo you listed is of the Cunego. I really like that color as well. I saw the 2008 Cento Cunego in person and it looked fabulous. I don't think the 2009 Uno in Cunego will be available in the states until February or March (those kind of things are always subject to change). 

I rode an old Cannondale for years. Then rode the Wilier Izoard for about a year and now the Cento 1. When I bought the Izoard, I test rode about 4-5 bikes and I am always taking short rides on my buddies bikes which never feel right because of fit issues. 

The bottom bracket is very stiff. If you get off of the bike, bring the pedal down to 6 o'clock, put one foot on the pedal and push, you can see just how stiff it is - not much flex. 

The rear triangle is also very stiff, but it certainly feels smoother than the Izoard over rough terrain. 

Overall I am pleased with all aspects of the bike. It has the design, looks and finish to make it a standout over any other bike on the market. It has excellent stiffness without sacrificing comfort. My local mechanic said it was the stiffest frame he has ever rode and he has raced for over 20 years. It draws attention and inspires me to ride. I also like the fact that it is still a pretty unique brand in my part of the world (FL).


----------



## Guest

Love the looks of the new Wilier's


----------



## Thom_y

Ricksom said:


> I see, I like, I want.
> 
> Anyone test ride one of these yet, or even own one??
> 
> http://www.cento1.it/


I am about to buy one, but I need help picking a final color... I have seen the white/red frame in person and test rode the black (carbon) bike last month... I was seriously thinking of the white/red bike to purchase, but I am getting a bit tired of seeing it in all the reviews and internet sites... So, I am still considering the possibility of the Lampre or Cunego frames. Does anyone have actual photos, rather than the images from the various wilier webpages... I have seen the internet photos of the cunego and lampre from interbike and eurobike shows, but would love to see anyone's own photos to help make my final decision... The Lampre paint scheme seems to give the illusion that the tubes are straight,rather than curved and makes the frame look more conventional... The Cunego is nice, but perhaps not as nice as the 2008 Cunego paint scheme... Of course, there is also the world championship paint scheme to consider...


----------



## shapeofthings

I really love the black/red/yellow/white one. I took these photos at interbike. I really thought they were one of the best looking bikes at the show imho.


----------



## andrewgordo

Here is a link to pics of mine. I absolutely love it.With Super Record.

https://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj289/andrewgordo/Wilier%20Cento%201

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Thom_y

andrewgordo said:


> Here is a link to pics of mine. I absolutely love it.With Super Record.
> 
> https://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj289/andrewgordo/Wilier%20Cento%201
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew


It is beautiful... Personally, I can't decide between your paint scheme or the Cunego... Of course, no Lightweights for me


----------



## lemans003

*What size*

Andrewgordo, nice bike! What size is your Cento Uno?
Thanks for sharing your pics?:thumbsup:


----------



## Wilier_speed

andrewgordo said:


> Here is a link to pics of mine. I absolutely love it.With Super Record.
> 
> https://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj289/andrewgordo/Wilier%20Cento%201
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew


That is one beautiful bike you have there! There is just something about the look of Wilier bikes that is awesome.


----------



## speedsterveloce

I'm looking into the Cento Uno. Some of the dealers are charging too much for the frame and or bike. Where do you suggest the best deal? I'm skeptical bout overseas buy. thx


----------



## nbrigato

Full retail is $4300 US. Uranium Bicycle in Moab, UT has a large black in stock. I would call them up and see what you can work out. I've bought two there in the past and they have always treated me great.


----------



## shapeofthings

*Did you look at Bellati sport?*



speedsterveloce said:


> I'm looking into the Cento Uno. Some of the dealers are charging too much for the frame and or bike. Where do you suggest the best deal? I'm skeptical bout overseas buy. thx


If you decide to try to order from Europe, this Swiss store is way cheaper. I read some good things about them on bikeforums, but never personally contacted them. They are charging $3,228.95 for the frameset and offer more colors than I believe the US distributer is offering.

http://www.bellatisport.com/shop/category/104/product/569/Wilier_Cento1.html


----------



## QQUIKM3

*Great place to buy!*



shapeofthings said:


> If you decide to try to order from Europe, this Swiss store is way cheaper. I read some good things about them on bikeforums, but never personally contacted them.


I bought my Le Roi from Andrea at Bellatisport, and it was a wonderful transaction. I'd do it again without question. Prices in USA are way too inflated.


----------



## speedsterveloce

When ordering overseas are the frame sizes different than US? 

Also, if i were to order gruppo and and other components seperately is there anything I need to know for the Cento Uno which is unique? 

I think the photo on their website has a Ritchey stem. Which headset and bars?


----------



## QQUIKM3

*Hugh?*



speedsterveloce said:


> When ordering overseas are the frame sizes different than US?


Same size of course. The Cento is no different than other Wiliers as far as what's needed to build less a seat post. It also has an integratred bottom bracket so you don't need to use the UT cups (I hope you're using Campy, ShimaNO is a sacrilege).


----------



## speedsterveloce

Why not Shimano? I was considering DA7950? Besides mixing Asian with Italian parts is there a technical compatability issue?


----------



## QQUIKM3

*Not really. .*



speedsterveloce said:


> Why not Shimano?


Just kind of gross in an ugly way. The Italian's passion for cycling and Campagnolo's beautiful REBUILDABLE parts, opposed to Shimano's typical throw it away rather than repair mentality. I find Shimano's stuff utterly repulsive on an Italian road bike (it's fine on a MTB).


----------



## Thom_y

QQUIKM3 said:


> Just kind of gross in an ugly way. The Italian's passion for cycling and Campagnolo's beautiful REBUILDABLE parts, opposed to Shimano's typical throw it away rather than repair mentality. I find Shimano's stuff utterly repulsive on an Italian road bike (it's fine on a MTB).


relax


----------



## maverickmtb

I just test rode the Cento against the Orbea Orca and Cervelo R3. That's pretty much the order in which they finished. The Cento literally felt like it came with a tail wind. I can only afford to move my current Dura Ace over and I too am tempted to go Campy... but hey, Wilier may be Italian, but the frame is made in Taiwan.


----------



## Cpt Rico

QQUIKM3 said:


> I don't like like integrated seat posts so the Uno is not for me, I ended up buying a 2008 Le Roi. The geometry of the Cento just wouldn't work for me. I'm coming from a 52cm Colnago C50 and only the Le Roi (small) was the close match., and it's an amazing bike. This is my second Wilier.:thumbsup:



How does the C50 ride compare to the Le Roi? interested in both.


----------



## Pumablk

http://www.bikebuster.com/details/120369.html

Too good to be true or what? I am soooooooo close to ordering this bike. I have narrowed it down to this, R3SL, or the Helium. I will get this one as it is too beautiful to pass up.

neil


----------



## painiac

*Cento 1 is available at Uranium Cycle*

I contacted Marshall Hannum at Uranium after reading this site and Marshall built a Cento Uno for me with Super Record 11 and it is an incredible ride. If you can pick it up from him directly it is worth the trip to get custom fit and to ride through Arches and Canyonlands (hurry before it gets to hot).


----------



## lastchild

painiac said:


> I contacted Marshall Hannum at Uranium after reading this site and Marshall built a Cento Uno for me with Super Record 11 and it is an incredible ride. If you can pick it up from him directly it is worth the trip to get custom fit and to ride through Arches and Canyonlands (hurry before it gets to hot).



Have you had any trouble with the shifting?


----------



## nbrigato

I have the Cento Uno with Record and have had some issues with the shifting - nothing major. It just took a lot of tinkering to get it right. I don't care for the bends the cables take while routed through the frame on both the rear derailleur and brake. The angles of the cables cause the components to loose a little of the feel, especially on the rear brake.


----------



## saga

Yep the shifting performance on my cento uno isn't smooth after the first 50 miles with new cables. Sadly looks have come first over performance. I'm thinking of making a bigger loop on the rear to solve this issue.


----------



## painiac

Yes I have had problems with the shifting. It worked well at first, but the internally routed cables cause poor shifting. Wilier needs to do something to fix this. It is not a great feeling to spend that much money on a bike and have it shift like you bought the bike at WalMart. If you are considering purchasing one I would wait until they fix the problem or I would look at another bike.


----------



## MarvinK

It might be worth trying some Ride On cables?
http://www.rideoncables.com/en_us/products/profsystem.html


----------



## painiac

Were you able to use these cables inside the frame? The problem is the friction on the cables on the housing used by Wilier inside the frame.


----------



## fleetfoot

*Grease the cables*

I just applied vaseline to the cables where they are inside the frame and problem is resolved. Shifts as smooth as butter now.


----------



## Corsaire

I've heard there's a problem with the cable routing which affects shifting big time. The culprit:
the curve chainstay.

Can anybody who owns it explain this problem?

Tx

Corsaire


----------



## lastchild

I've been able to talk to many Cento owners over the last few weeks and 99% say this shifting "issue" is poppycock.

Sounds to me it's got more to do with the quality of the build and less to do with the chainstay or the cable.
Get a pro-builder and you'll be fine...mine is being built as we speak so I'll be able to tell you first-hand very soon.


----------



## painiac

Seeing as I have been riding mine all year, I can tell you it is not "poppycock". Wilier is aware of the problem and I have heard rumor that they are changing the routing and eliminating the internal cables for their 2010 bikes. The internal cable and the curve create too much friction. If you constantly pull your cable and lube it, it works OK, but is a hassle. Mine is built with Super Campi 11speed by a quality shop and it still has the issue.


----------



## lastchild

While I fully believe that you are experiencing some issues with your shifting, it seems odd that nearly all of the Cento owners that I've spoken to haven't had any issue with theirs.
One would think that if it truly was an issue with the chainstay or cable routing, ALL Cento owners would experience the same problem.

I will also be using Campy 11sp Super Record so I will be able to give my opinion soon.


----------



## rroof

I've been waiting to respond, but I now have almost 1,000 miles on my Cento Uno and have ZERO rear shifting problems. I still have my crit bike (Cervelo Soloist Carbon with Campy Record to test against). I went with SRAM Red on my Cento Uno (no campy support at many of the races I do and my race wheels are SRAM/Shimano). This bike will get used hard. The Red shifts right now fast, looks great, and is a good blend of style (for the Italian purists) and performance (for the Shimano fans). Works for me!


----------



## painiac

I am happy to hear that. It must be an issue that only occurs in some of their bikes (the way the cable routing is installed or something). Wilier is aware of the issue and have externally routed the cable in their 2010 bikes to correct it. I am working on it with Wilier right now and it appears that they are standing behind their bike and are going to make things right. I have loved everything else about the bike, so once they come up with a solution it should all be good. Good luck at the races


----------



## pcards

nbrigato said:


> I talked to Marshall from Uranium Bicycles in Moab Utah today (9/30/2008). He just got back from Interbike in Vegas over the weekend where he had a chance to test ride the Le Roi and the new Cento Uno both with very favorable reviews. He said the first container shipment has just hit the States and should be heading towards customs as we are speaking. I should have my new frame in about two weeks. This will be my second Wiler purchase from Uranium. They are great to deal with and I don't have to pay sales tax which really helps. If you are still looking to order their number is 435-259-2928.


If anyone is still looking for Cento Uno's - try Air Park Bicycles Scottsdale Az, Ask for Steve
(the owner) 480-596-6633. I would venture to guess he has sold more Cento's than all other us bike stores combined. He indicated he has sold over 50 C-Uno's in the last 90 days. Just picked mine up last night, great deals if you work with Steve. Can't wait for my maiden voyage today. https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif


----------



## lastchild

That's where I bought mine from.
Steve is a great guy and really knows his Wiliers.
Great service from a great shop!


----------



## Serotta 63

Finally recieved my Cento. -- about a 2 1/5 month wait but looks like it will be worth it. Now just need to hang a few parts and wait for the sun to come back. It is an XXL


----------



## pcards

*New Cento - Silky Smooth*

I have had a chance to put a couple hundred miles on the new Uno and Wow what an 
up-grade from my C-dale System Six. The ride is silky smooth, road noise through the saddle and handle bars is very quite. Handling and responsiveness is so fluid - not nearly 
as "twitchy" as the previous ride. Quite frankly I didn't really expect to feel such a noticeable difference - What a nice surprise !


----------



## Serotta 63

pcards said:


> I have had a chance to put a couple hundred miles on the new Uno and Wow what an
> up-grade from my C-dale System Six. The ride is silky smooth, road noise through the saddle and handle bars is very quite. Handling and responsiveness is so fluid - not nearly
> as "twitchy" as the previous ride. Quite frankly I didn't really expect to feel such a noticeable difference - What a nice surprise !


I hope I have the same results..

.I just built mine up over the past two days and it is ready to ride. Need some sun or a day without rain, tough to do this time of the year in Seattle. 

It will be tough to compete against the Serotta Ti bike- that is a nice ride with Michelin Pro 25s, the Wilier has Continental 4000S 23s.


----------



## NealH

The Conti 4000's are good tires, though I run the 25 version. But the 23's are nice tires, just don't pump them up too high. 95lbs should be plenty.


----------



## Serotta 63

NealH said:


> The Conti 4000's are good tires, though I run the 25 version. But the 23's are nice tires, just don't pump them up too high. 95lbs should be plenty.


Sorry I should have said above -- I run the Conti 4000 S -- I think they are only made in 23. I think the Conti 4000 are avail in 23 or 25. I run my Michilens 25 at 95 F/100 R and my Contis 4000 S at 110 

http://www.conti-online.com/generat...le/themes/hidden/race/gp4000s/gp4000S_en.html


----------



## Serotta 63

QQUIKM3 said:


> (I hope you're using Campy, ShimaNO is a sacrilege).



Oh No-- Double wrist slap for me.. I have Campy Eurus Wheels with Shimano 7800 Groupset. 3T Ergonova Team Bar and Stem. - So Basically I have Taiwan frame, bar and stem with Italian wheels, German tires , and an English Saddle to top it off.


----------



## MarvinK

Serotta 63 said:


> Oh No-- Double wrist slap for me.. I have Campy Eurus Wheels with Shimano 7800 Groupset. 3T Ergonova Team Bar and Stem. - So Basically I have Taiwan frame, bar and stem with Italian wheels, German tires , and an English Saddle to top it off.


Ya... that's not cool. Dorky Campy wagon wheels to go with Shimano's outdated, messy cabling. At least you spent good money on that bike!


----------



## bon_gabs

*The best deal on earth for cento*

Nice frame,,I like the Red color..i got mine from www.twohubs.com,,,awesome deal ever


----------



## bon_gabs

I just found this dealer store www.twohubs.com then called them right away and spoke with Terry,Im lucky they have my size and located at SoCal(Lake forest).it was a jaw dropping deal for cento frame and red groupo offered by Mani(the principal)..Ive been on the web quite a while searching for bargains but twohubs.com deals are no brainer..finally my dream bike came true courtesy of twohubs.com,,thanks Mani and Terry..if you contact them youll never be dissapointed..I'll post photos on friday..


----------



## bon_gabs

*My Wilier dream*

Finally my Dream bike came true with the help of www.twohubs.com ,,its a jaw dropping looking machine,,after it was built ,its a feather light 14.7 lbs..wow,,I just test rode it for about 10 miles but the bike still begging for more,,I'll give it shot on sunday..enjoy the pic.


----------



## Cni2i

bon_gabs said:


>


I realize this is a resurrection of an old thread, but just started looking at Wilier bikes....this here is one of the most amazing looking bikes that I've seen :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyletrois

Cni2i said:


> I realize this is a resurrection of an old thread, but just started looking at Wilier bikes....this here is one of the most amazing looking bikes that I've seen :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I've had mine about a month and a half now and am loving it. Still dialing in the fit. Have slammed the stem all the way down and slid the saddle forward about 1cm so it's just aft of center. Would like to get a zero setback stubby so I can center the saddle again. Will probably get a pro fit before I make any purchases tho.

LOVE this bike!


----------



## Cni2i

johnnyletrois said:


> I've had mine about a month and a half now and am loving it. Still dialing in the fit. Have slammed the stem all the way down and slid the saddle forward about 1cm so it's just aft of center. Would like to get a zero setback stubby so I can center the saddle again. Will probably get a pro fit before I make any purchases tho.
> 
> LOVE this bike!


Congrats! She looks great. She'll probably look even better if the picture was clearer 

I am glad you like the ride. I of course agree with you 100%. Love the ride of my CUSL. I am somewhat biased, but the Cento Unos are one of the best all around performance road bikes out there IMO. And the fact that they are head tuners is just icing on the cake. Will post pictures soon.


----------



## Yangpei

johnnyletrois said:


> I've had mine about a month and a half now and am loving it. Still dialing in the fit. Have slammed the stem all the way down and slid the saddle forward about 1cm so it's just aft of center. Would like to get a zero setback stubby so I can center the saddle again. Will probably get a pro fit before I make any purchases tho.
> 
> LOVE this bike!


Congrats.

I recently purchased a lightly-used 2010 Cento1 to add another steed in the stable. . It's being built up by the shop and should be ready when I get back from Interbike. Can't wait to test it out!


----------



## Cni2i

Yangpei said:


> Congrats.
> 
> I recently purchased a lightly-used 2010 Cento1 to add another steed in the stable. . It's being built up by the shop and should be ready when I get back from Interbike. Can't wait to test it out!


Congrats. Can't wait to see the build. Wished I had the time to head to Vegas. We expect a full report


----------



## Cni2i

*My Superleggera*










Still working on the overall looks. Considering white bar tape? Red housing? What other suggestions do you guys have. I know my saddle is set really far forward, but it just worked out that way. Reach is super comfortable at this point, so don't really want to mess with it. 

Heavier by about 1 lb. than my SuperSixHM which was 14.1 lbs (sold her). But the SSHM had the DA c24s, SL hollowgram cranks and was a 52cm frame. 

As pictured above (15.01 lbs):
Cento Uno SL (54)
Sram Red shifters, rear derailleurs, and crank arms
Rotor Q rings
Sram Force front derailleur
3T team ARX ergonova bars
3T team ARX stem
Feather Brakes
Dura Ace chain
Dura Ace c35 clinchers
Prologo Evo Nago Nack saddle
Look KeoMax 2
Aerus carbon cages

By putting back the c24s, the SL would probably be right around 14. 5.


----------



## Erion929

Wow, that was fast  Congrats! :thumbsup:

It must have been a pretty penny ....but looks totally worth it! 

I'm in SC, too, where'd you get it? 

**


----------



## Cni2i

Erion929 said:


> Wow, that was fast  Congrats! :thumbsup:
> 
> It must have been a pretty penny ....but looks totally worth it!
> 
> I'm in SC, too, where'd you get it?
> 
> **


Thanks! Yeah. I know. I sold my C'ale SSHM frame module quicker than anticipated. So, that helped financed some of the cost. I would've been happy with the Ceno Uno non SL too, but already owned too many red/black/ white bikes in the past. Really liked the finish on the SL. Got the frame set from twohubs in lake forest. Most of the parts were taken from my SSHM. Could've tried to get on eBay but the new ones were not that much cheaper. And, wanted the 2 year warranty plus the assistance from twohubs should a problem arise. 

When and who do u ride with?


----------



## Erion929

I stopped in at Two Hubs once to check it out....how much did they charge for the build up? 

I only got back into riding last summer, after 15 yrs. off, but only THIS summer am I riding harder and have become somewhat addicted. Thus, I ride solo....plus I like the freedom of going where I want, when I want.

I ride 3x/week usually.....doing a long 35-50 miler and two 12-18 milers, depending on time. But recently get a painful knee after 20-25 miles into the long ride. I GOTTA GET THAT SORTED OUT!! After that, I'll ride with anyone who wants to schedule sumpin'. And I haven't ridden a Cento SL, yet ...just kiddin', couldn't do it with someone else's expensive bike, heh....

The closest ride I do to you is Ortega/ Antonio Pkwy/ Santa Margarita/ Bake...then Lake Forest/Aliso Viejo/Laguna Niguel and home. Haven't ventured out to Santiago due to the knee issue. I want to do the Gran Fondo 62 or 100 miler, but again, the knee needs to get sorted. 


I recently almost pulled the trigger on a Wilier Gran Turismo....still might....but sorta would like to go Cento Uno, too, if the price was right 



**


----------



## Cni2i

Erion929 said:


> I stopped in at Two Hubs once to check it out....how much did they charge for the build up?
> 
> I only got back into riding last summer, after 15 yrs. off, but only THIS summer am I riding harder and have become somewhat addicted. Thus, I ride solo....plus I like the freedom of going where I want, when I want.
> 
> I ride 3x/week usually.....doing a long 35-50 miler and two 12-18 milers, depending on time. But recently get a painful knee after 20-25 miles into the long ride. I GOTTA GET THAT SORTED OUT!! After that, I'll ride with anyone who wants to schedule sumpin'. And I haven't ridden a Cento SL, yet ...just kiddin', couldn't do it with someone else's expensive bike, heh....
> 
> The closest ride I do to you is Ortega/ Antonio Pkwy/ Santa Margarita/ Bake...then Lake Forest/Aliso Viejo/Laguna Niguel and home. Haven't ventured out to Santiago due to the knee issue. I want to do the Gran Fondo 62 or 100 miler, but again, the knee needs to get sorted.
> 
> 
> I recently almost pulled the trigger on a Wilier Gran Turismo....still might....but sorta would like to go Cento Uno, too, if the price was right
> 
> 
> 
> **


Yeah. The Grand Turismo is a nice bike and I think the price point is reasonable....of course that's coming from someone just picking up the SL  I haven't ridden one, but the guys at twohubs told me that it just doesn't have that "snappy" feeling that the Cento Uno has. I came from a SSHM (super stiff frame IMO) so didn't want to lose that snappy and responsive feeling that one gets from a stiffer frame. If you do a lot of centuries, then I can see the allure of the GT. But even then, in Wilier's lineup, it's hard to beat the Cento Uno for best all around bike (centuries, climbing, crits, sprinting). It does it all IMO. And if you want even a little stiffer and lighter, than go with the SL. And if your body can handle the aggressive positioning, the SLR would be a consideration as well. 

I hope you sort that knee issue out. Have you tried adjusting saddle height? or Crank are length? The OCGF is just right around the corner!


----------



## Erion929

So far, I tried dropping the saddle 1/4" and then another 1/4"...didn't really help. Then, upon the experience of some on this forum, I tried adjusting the cleat so that my foot was toed out on the affected knee side. Worked great for one ride of 32 miles....but all long rides after that one came with pain in the knee again. If I can't figure it out by myself in the next few days/week, I might see Henry Iglesias at Edge Cyclesports in Lake Forest for a fitting....


As far as the GT, kinda funny that what I noticed on two different reviews was that they report that as far as the comfort side of things, the GT is slanted more towards the stiff end. RoadbikeAction said vertical compliance was a bit lacking, in favor of stiffness....and that if you wanted vertical compliance to maybe go with the Izoard for more comfort. KInda funny for a "Gran Turismo" built for "sportive Gran Fondos". And yet, when they talk about the Cento Uno, they say it is very comfortable and race-built....

I am a little worried that the GT is too similar to my C.Synapse Carbon....although it is likely a little stiffer than the C'dale.


--- What did Two Hubs charge for the build up?
-- Was cutting the seat mast any issue, or simple? How much leeway is there, lol?


**


----------



## Cni2i

Erion929 said:


> As far as the GT, kinda funny that what I noticed on two different reviews was that they report that as far as the comfort side of things, the GT is slanted more towards the stiff end. RoadbikeAction said vertical compliance was a bit lacking, in favor of stiffness....and that if you wanted vertical compliance to maybe go with the Izoard for more comfort. *KInda funny for a "Gran Turismo" built for "sportive Gran Fondos". And yet, when they talk about the Cento Uno, they say it is very comfortable and race-built....*
> I am a little worried that the GT is too similar to my C.Synapse Carbon....although it is likely a little stiffer than the C'dale.
> 
> 
> --- What did Two Hubs charge for the build up?
> -- Was cutting the seat mast any issue, or simple? How much leeway is there, lol?
> 
> 
> **


Yeah. That's sounds a little counterintuitive. Have you looked at the Zero.7?

The cool thing is....if you purchase the frameset from them, they build it up for your FREE...that includes all the necessary cables and housing. Not sure if they do this on all their bike models or just their higher end bikes though. 

I know what you mean about the ISP/seatmast. My bike is a 54. It seems that I have a longer torso but a relatively shorter inseam. The 52 felt too cramped....and I'm not one to try to get a really long stem to compensate. The reach on the 54 felt great with a 110 stem. I didn't want to cut the seatmast at all, but I had no choice. As long as the "S" in Superleggera showed, I was okay with cutting the mast to make it work  You can always cut more, but obviously, can't really add back. If I wanted a little more height, I could've opted to go with a slightly different cap to raise the seat up a bit more. But as it stands, they took careful measurements from my other bike and essentially matched all the settings. 

How soon are you looking to buy?


----------



## Erion929

Heh....yeah, I would be leery when it came to cutting the seatmast, as one wrong measurement could be disaster. In your case, definitely needed to "save" the "S", as cutting that off would just be wrong  I also have a 54 in my Synapse, so that's good to know should an SL fall into my lap!

The Zero 7? I could afford it, but in no way would my conscience or riding ability allow for that! :blush2:

As far as any future bike, I could buy at any time....but again, my conscience gets in the way :mad2: as I really don't want to have two bikes in my garage. There's already two motorcycles, and that's after I sold another one this summer :blush2:. I even just put my Synapse on Craigslist last week just in case someone wants it...it would "clear" me to buy another, lol. I had a nice deal on a new GT available, but now have 2nd thoughts on that.


I'm the kind that LOVES a great deal from Craigslist or Ebay, and I see some great buys on Wiliers (and others) on Ebay....enough to shed a tear over :cryin:....except, as you said, the new warranty is probably the thing to do. However, I did get my used '09 Synapse on EBay, paying $1800 in the summer of '10 for a bike that originally sold for $3200.


**


----------



## Erion929

Hey Cri2i........just wondering, in case I ever get lucky with an SL frame, what height and inseam measurements are you (that you were able to save the "S" on the medium frame) ? 


**


----------



## Cni2i

Erion929 said:


> Hey Cri2i........just wondering, in case I ever get lucky with an SL frame, what height and inseam measurements are you (that you were able to save the "S" on the medium frame) ?
> 
> 
> **


LOL. I know what you mean. I made sure the "S" would not be cut before deciding on the M. As you may know, the TT lenght of the Wilier Cento is shorter than that of the Tarmacs SL3. I have always ridden an Medium/54 with the Tarmacs. I tried the Small on the Wilier and just felt too cramp! Didn't want to overextend the stem either to compensate. The reach on the 54 Wilier was just right....felt very comfortable. I did switch to a 170mm crank from a 172.5. The height right now is just right. Luckily. In fact, I could probably go even slightly higher if I wanted....with a different cap. 

I am 5'8" with a shorter inseam of 30"....but have a longer torso and apparently long arms. Hence, the reach on a 54 was much better....but the seatmast had to be cut close to the "S". If you are my size and looking to get an SL, lmk and I'll get you the exact measurements. :thumbsup:


----------



## Erion929

OK, cool....I'm about 5'9" with a 31, and ride a 54 Cannondale, so that's good to know. Thanks! :thumbsup:

**


----------



## Yangpei

Cni2i said:


> Congrats. Can't wait to see the build. Wished I had the time to head to Vegas. We expect a full report


I took the Cento1 on a ride up Mt. Baldy Road to the chairlifts today. The bike felt great. It's built with parts from a previous build, so I may switch some stuff later. I'm 5'10" with a 32" inseam. The large frame with 100mm stem fits great (the actual measurements are very close to my other 2 road bikes). 

As for Interbike, the Wilier booth was great. The Zero.7 looks really sweet.


----------



## Cni2i

Yangpei said:


> I took the Cento1 on a ride up Mt. Baldy Road to the chairlifts today. The bike felt great. It's built with parts from a previous build, so I may switch some stuff later. I'm 5'10" with a 32" inseam. The large frame with 100mm stem fits great (the actual measurements are very close to my other 2 road bikes).
> 
> As for Interbike, the Wilier booth was great. *The Zero.7 looks really sweet*.


Nice build Yangpei. Great day to ride up Baldy....nice and cool. 

Yeah, I've seen it in person at my LBS. Does look pretty damn nice. The matte color looks similar to the SLR IMO.


----------



## Cni2i

Erion929 said:


> OK, cool....I'm about 5'9" with a 31, and ride a 54 Cannondale, so that's good to know. Thanks! :thumbsup:
> 
> **


Erion: Yeah, you'll be fine. The "S" will definitely still be intact


----------



## lastchild

Selling my Cento Uno Superleggera.

Here's a link to the ad...price lowered to $3300 or best offer.
Wilier Cento Uno Superleggera Large - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------



## bon_gabs

*Cento Red*

Cni2i,,nice to meet you today at irvine Shop,,congrats for a new sweet ride..



Cni2i said:


> Thanks! Yeah. I know. I sold my C'ale SSHM frame module quicker than anticipated. So, that helped financed some of the cost. I would've been happy with the Ceno Uno non SL too, but already owned too many red/black/ white bikes in the past. Really liked the finish on the SL. Got the frame set from twohubs in lake forest. Most of the parts were taken from my SSHM. Could've tried to get on eBay but the new ones were not that much cheaper. And, wanted the 2 year warranty plus the assistance from twohubs should a problem arise.
> 
> When and who do u ride with?


----------



## Cni2i

bon_gabs said:


> Cni2i,,nice to meet you today at irvine Shop,,congrats for a new sweet ride..


Yeah...great talking with you. Love just hangin' out at the shop and talking bike stuff. Remember....rotor chain catcher  

Here is the link for the clear protection for your ride: Crankskins

Wrap it or you'll regret it. 

We should get some guys together to do a ride. LMK. :thumbsup:


----------



## bon_gabs

sounds cool riding with all Wilier's owner at SoCal area,,damm nice to take photos and videos,,i'll hang out at twohubs today and grab some rotor CC as well,,just in case you want to complete the pimping part of your ride, match it up with this clothing assesories find here Wilier : InVita Sport Online Store shop with them and spoke with the very kind shop owner.. 



Cni2i said:


> Yeah...great talking with you. Love just hangin' out at the shop and talking bike stuff. Remember....rotor chain catcher
> 
> Here is the link for the clear protection for your ride: Crankskins
> 
> Wrap it or you'll regret it.
> 
> We should get some guys together to do a ride. LMK. :thumbsup:


----------



## Erion929

Which bottom bracket threading does the Cento Uno SL have....English or Italian?  And just for curiosity sake, can you tell by just looking at it?

Thanks!

**


----------



## bon_gabs

No treading,,its a Press fit BB86 or BB90 I believe,I just cleand mine last week,,



Erion929 said:


> Which bottom bracket threading does the Cento Uno SL have....English or Italian?  And just for curiosity sake, can you tell by just looking at it?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> **


----------



## Erion929

Oh,I see....it's an integrated BB...I just got my new frame. I think I'm going with a Shimano crank since I see Ultegra Di2 in my future....

**


----------



## eurotruck

*My New Cento1 SL*

Been riding it now for a week. Great bike! Very comfortable and accelerates well.

Weighs 15.5 lbs as pictured. edit: Oops, forgot to say that the size is Large....makes a difference.

Did a century on it last Saturday.....what a joy to ride.


----------



## Cni2i

eurotruck said:


> Been riding it now for a week. Great bike! Very comfortable and accelerates well.
> 
> Weighs 15.5 lbs as pictured.


Looks mean. Welcome to the SL club.


----------



## Erion929

eurotruck ---- Sweet bike, love that Petacchi! :thumbsup: What compact bars are those? 

**


----------



## eurotruck

Erion929 said:


> eurotruck ---- Sweet bike, love that Petacchi! :thumbsup: What compact bars are those?
> 
> **



3T Ergonova


----------



## bon_gabs

guys,, just need some confirmation,,for those Sram red Crankset user,is the wave washer being used on your non drive side BB?


----------



## dudigrinfeld

*Seat mast with the right saddle for the UNO*

Anyone would know if saddle with carbon rails wouldn't go on the Ritchey seat mast that comes with the Cento Uno? My LBS mechanics told me that my selle italia slr team issue that has carbon rails won't fit it. The rails diameter is too wide and the clamp will break it. He said I need a saddle with aluminium or I guess magnese rails 
Any experience with this issue?


----------



## bon_gabs

it wont fit with the stock clamp that came with the frameset,I bought mine at ritchey for 16 bucks Ritchey Logic - Road - Seatposts - WCS Alloy 1-Bolt Clamp Kit or ebay,, Im using a Selle carbonio kit flow,,the best saddle so far..



dudigrinfeld said:


> Anyone would know if saddle with carbon rails wouldn't go on the Ritchey seat mast that comes with the Cento Uno? My LBS mechanics told me that my selle italia slr team issue that has carbon rails won't fit it. The rails diameter is too wide and the clamp will break it. He said I need a saddle with aluminium or I guess magnese rails
> Any experience with this issue?


----------



## Cni2i

bon_gabs said:


> it wont fit with the stock clamp that came with the frameset,I bought mine at ritchey for 16 bucks Ritchey Logic - Road - Seatposts - WCS Alloy 1-Bolt Clamp Kit or ebay,, Im using a Selle carbonio kit flow,,the best saddle so far..


+1. Definitely will work with your carbon rails.....just get the larger clamp. I am currently using the Prologo Nago Evo Nack.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Thank you Cni2i

So what I found on the web is the clamp kit 7X9.6mm that they advertise will fit carbon rails which I have on my Selle SLR Team Edition. Would you be able to confirm that?


----------



## Cni2i

dudigrinfeld said:


> Thank you Cni2i
> 
> So what I found on the web is the clamp kit 7X9.6mm that they advertise will fit carbon rails which I have on my Selle SLR Team Edition. Would you be able to confirm that?


I am pretty sure that is the right one. But just to be 100% certain, send an email to the guys over at twohubs.com. I purchased mine from them. Good guys and very knowledgeable when it comes to our bikes.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Thank you again Cni2i
Your info was vey helpfull and I also email Two Hub to ask to be sure.

Are you riding Cento UNO?


----------



## Cni2i

dudigrinfeld said:


> Thank you again Cni2i
> Your info was vey helpfull and I also email Two Hub to ask to be sure.
> 
> Are you riding Cento UNO?


Anytime. I've been there :thumbsup:

And yes, I am fortunate enough to have a Superleggera and a nonSL Cento Uno. Love them both.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Thank you again Cni2i
Can you tell me what the main difference between the superlegerra and the standard cento uno?
Also if there is any major different in riding quality and style. 
David


----------



## Cni2i

dudigrinfeld said:


> Thank you again Cni2i
> Can you tell me what the main difference between the superlegerra and the standard cento uno?
> Also if there is any major different in riding quality and style.
> David


David:

Honestly, besides the lighter weight and the higher grade carbon/construction, you'd be hard pressed to tell the difference between the two when sprinting/climbing,descending, etc....

For me, maybe it's partly a psychological "thing", but I am somewhat of a weight weenie and appreciate the lighter Superleggera when attacking the hills. Seems a little more spirited. But again, likely a psychological thing more than anything else 

If you are deciding to pick up a Cento Uno, you can't lose either way. If you have the extra $ and like a little more exclusivity, I'd go with the Superleggera. Otherwise, the nonSL Cento Uno would be awesome and will not disappoint.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Thank you Cni2i

I am waiting for my Cento non SL to be ready today or tomorrow as I swift my bike components from my current Felt F3 to the 101 frame. I am wondering what will be the difference. I used to ride Scott Pro before and recently the Felt F3 2011. This frame I have got now the non SL 101 will be my next bike. Never road Wilier before!
David


----------



## Cni2i

dudigrinfeld said:


> Thank you Cni2i
> 
> I am waiting for my Cento non SL to be ready today or tomorrow as I swift my bike components from my current Felt F3 to the 101 frame. I am wondering what will be the difference. I used to ride Scott Pro before and recently the Felt F3 2011. This frame I have got now the non SL 101 will be my next bike. Never road Wilier before!
> David


Since I have not ridden the F3, I obviously can't really comment on the difference. I am sure the F3 is a solid bike, but there's just something special about a Cento Uno....and only those who actually own one can really appreciate. 

Can't wait to see pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Yes thank you again Cni2i
I tried to add one picture I hope it went through since I have never used it with this forum. No the best picture but just to get an idea.
This is the set up but not completed yet. I still waiting for the right seat clamp to be able to mount my SLR saddle. Also since the frame is bit large for me I am looking to cut few cm of the post and also from the fork, to set it right for me. As well to shorten a bit the stem.

I have another question since you ride Uno, The frame won't take Sram Red BB30 crankset but only the standard one with the right bearings press fit in. is it correct?

David


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Yes they looks very nice. What the frame size you are riding?


----------



## dudigrinfeld

great look perfecto..! what frame size are you riding?


----------



## dudigrinfeld

a better picture!!


----------



## Cni2i

*My matte black Cento Uno*


----------



## dudigrinfeld

you like the black type right its very nice.

would you let me know about my question regarding the crankset


----------



## Cni2i

dudigrinfeld said:


> you like the black type right its very nice.
> 
> would you let me know about my question regarding the crankset


How'd you guess? 

As for the crankset question.....you are absolutely correct. The Cento Unos will NOT take BB30 cranksets. They do take the "standard" cranksets. As you know, the Centos have the integrated BB with bearings pressed in.


----------



## bon_gabs

Nice one Tony,,I was at twohubs last week and about to buy this color,Im glad I didnt,ill be getting the SLR lampre edition instead..Ed


----------



## Cni2i

bon_gabs said:


> Nice one Tony,,I was at twohubs last week and about to buy this color,Im glad I didnt,ill be getting the SLR lampre edition instead..Ed


I am glad you didn't either 

That SLR is a beautiful frame too! I really like the way they finished off the frame. The graphics look similar to my SL though.....I wanted something more "stealth". Secondly, sad to admit, but I probably can't handle the more aggressive geometry anymore 

When are you going to have her built up? Build her up like the one below from team Lampre:


----------



## bon_gabs

I cant replicate the lampre set up,Im a sram fanatic,besides Im too slow its shame for Petacchi,lol,:cryin::cryin:the frame is enough...ill wait for Mani to order the frame..


----------



## Cni2i

bon_gabs said:


> I cant replicate the lampre set up,Im a sram fanatic,besides Im too slow its shame for Petacchi,lol,:cryin::cryin:the frame is enough...ill wait for Mani to order the frame..


Cool. Didn't you have repeated issues with your S40s? 

You are getting the carbon/white one right? Not the carbon/yellow...


----------



## bon_gabs

Cni2i said:


> Cool. Didn't you have repeated issues with your S40s?
> 
> You are getting the carbon/white one right? Not the carbon/yellow...


Im getting the matte black SLR,,s40 has issues so Im getting new wheelset, 303 firecrest is my choice..:


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Hi
Anyone knows where I can get the chainstay protector, I don't have it and I would like to get one of Wilier of course,I couldn't find them on Internet. I have email Wilier official website but neve heard back, Any help will be welcome


----------



## Cni2i

dudigrinfeld said:


> Hi
> Anyone knows where I can get the chainstay protector, I don't have it and I would like to get one of Wilier of course,I couldn't find them on Internet. I have email Wilier official website but neve heard back, Any help will be welcome


As u have found out, difficult to find a Wilier chainstay protector anywhere except from an authorized dealership. Are u in SoCal? 

I actually took mine off and put on a less conspicuous one.


----------



## Cni2i

bon_gabs said:


> Im getting the matte black SLR,,s40 has issues so Im getting new wheelset, 303 firecrest is my choice..:


Cool. Did u sell your 2010 yet? Saw the 2012 blacked out Lightweight tubulars! Beautiful. But $$$$$.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Cni2i
Which one did you put on? Any website you can recommend. My location is London UK


----------



## Cni2i

dudigrinfeld said:


> Cni2i
> Which one did you put on? Any website you can recommend. My location is London UK


Clear Adhesive Chainstay - Bike Protection - Mountain - Products | Lizard Skins


I use the clear one b/c I like the cleaner look.


----------



## ebernosky

*Wilier Build*

I do lov emy Wilier Cento Uno SL! Always wanted one, finally decided to move forward. What a ride!


----------



## Cni2i

ebernosky said:


> I do lov emy Wilier Cento Uno SL! Always wanted one, finally decided to move forward. What a ride!


Congrats!!! Great decision and she looks great. Just wondering why you left your steerer tube so long? Even if you planned on selling later, a little cut would make her look that much better IMO.


----------



## ebernosky

Thanks! I am getting set to cut it down - wanted to put a few hundred miles on it and leave up a bit long until I was sure on the right height!


----------



## Cni2i

ebernosky said:


> Thanks! I am getting set to cut it down - wanted to put a few hundred miles on it and leave up a bit long until I was sure on the right height!


I knew there had to be a good reason! Honestly, I think the SL Carbon frames look even more stunning in person. In photos, one can't really appreciate the beautiful finish on this SL. I m biased of course.


----------



## ebernosky

I've been fortunate to ride some really nice bikes over the last 150,000 miles. Never thought I'd find one that matches my 2008 Pinarello Prince SL. Can't believe how well the Wilier handles the rough roads. And does everything else well. Not to mention how cool it looks. Still trying to decide on the wheels though. The American Classics were sitting around so short term I decided to go with them. But I feel the need to top it off with another set.


----------



## Cni2i

ebernosky said:


> I've been fortunate to ride some really nice bikes over the last 150,000 miles. Never thought I'd find one that matches my 2008 Pinarello Prince SL. Can't believe how well the Wilier handles the rough roads. And does everything else well. Not to mention how cool it looks. Still trying to decide on the wheels though. The American Classics were sitting around so short term I decided to go with them. *But I feel the need to top it off with another set.*




That...but didn't want to suggest. :blush2:

Do you have a set in mind?


----------



## ebernosky

Have not had time to really look around. I'm a huge fan of Campy Eurus but since I went SRAM on the components I am not sure. Maybe Williams carbon. Had a set of 404's but were sew-ups - too much trouble for day-to-day riding. 303 clinchers might do the bike justice too.


----------



## MHeye

*Cento1...Crit or training bike?*

Hi Ebernosky,
which red cranks do you have on your cento..the bb30 or the GXP's.
I'm looking to get one and would like to transfer over my GXP reds.
....folowup
got my GXP's to work with the wilier BB kit FYI for anyone thinking about it..
BTW the frame is awsome. I picked up '09 cento1 from ebay (large (i'm6'0" with a 33" inseam) and man..what a rocket. thing is rad. I originally came from a colnago and that had some similar qualities only snappier and lighter. Also had a scott addict for a little bit but found a crack and sent it back after riding for a little bit...night and day.. the Addict felt like a truck compared to this even though that addict was lighter. could've been the geometry could've been the addict was a 58cm...what ever sooo glad i found that crack and picked up this beauty.. style performance..its got it all. 
I'm worried about racing this thing, especially crits.. anyone here actually race the cento1's and or do you all have a crit bike??


----------



## Otterman

Hi there

Please excuse my ignorance I'm fairly new to this coming from mountain biking and being a recent convert to the roadie world its all very unfamilar to me. Anyhow I too have recently aquired a Cento uno frame (2009 i think). I am currently building this and looking to fit a campag 11speed record groupset. My question is which BB do i need? I know its an over sized push fit jobbie but I need to state which one to my LBS to order one in.*****

Also on a side note, which tyres/tires do you recommend? I'm looking to get some Fulcrum zero's sometime soon and want them shoe'd with the right rubber.

Anyone recommend some suppliers in the UK that offer fab prices/customer service...especially on the groupset and wheels.

Many thanks

Andy

EDIT

*****oops kinda feel a little silly now. They an integral fit. I just need the bearings dont I, theres no bracket. Anyhow, any idea what size I need to ask for?


----------



## pyrenees1

Cento Uno SL. Just got it last month, thanks for the hook-up Bon_Gabs (Ed) :thumbsup:




























Saludos!
Gene


----------



## bon_gabs

you can buy the BB bearing kit from Wilier bottom bracket bearing kit..
any wheelset will work with the cento1,I personally like the continental 4000s for clincher set..enjoy..

heres my cento1 btw












Otterman said:


> Hi there
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance I'm fairly new to this coming from mountain biking and being a recent convert to the roadie world its all very unfamilar to me. Anyhow I too have recently aquired a Cento uno frame (2009 i think). I am currently building this and looking to fit a campag 11speed record groupset. My question is which BB do i need? I know its an over sized push fit jobbie but I need to state which one to my LBS to order one in.*****
> 
> Also on a side note, which tyres/tires do you recommend? I'm looking to get some Fulcrum zero's sometime soon and want them shoe'd with the right rubber.
> 
> Anyone recommend some suppliers in the UK that offer fab prices/customer service...especially on the groupset and wheels.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Andy
> 
> EDIT
> 
> *****oops kinda feel a little silly now. They an integral fit. I just need the bearings dont I, theres no bracket. Anyhow, any idea what size I need to ask for?


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Bon Gabs
Your wilier is stunning. What size is it?


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Is it true the wilier frames has relatively for the same size of other frame, a bigger head tube? Anyone...?


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.514835,-0.150646


----------



## ebernosky

Good day. I believe its a 46MM press fit BB bearing you require.


----------



## Yangpei

dudigrinfeld said:


> Is it true the wilier frames has relatively for the same size of other frame, a bigger head tube? Anyone...?


My Large Cento Uno head tube measures 159mm. 
My 55cm Dogma head tube measures 163mm.
My 56cm Moots Vamoots CR head tube measures 160mm.

So, pretty comparable head tube lengths.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Yangpie
Can I ask for your height and inseam..?


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.515557,-0.150409


----------



## Yangpei

dudigrinfeld said:


> can i ask for your height and inseam..?


5'10"
32"


----------



## dudigrinfeld

I am about your size little taller and 32.5 inseam and I ride cento UNO XL with 194mm head tube which I feel comfortable on this frame, but I am concern a bit with the length of the head tube. How major play the head tube length? Do you think this size is too big?


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.515290,-0.149951


----------



## dudigrinfeld

johnnyletrois said:


> I've had mine about a month and a half now and am loving it. Still dialing in the fit. Have slammed the stem all the way down and slid the saddle forward about 1cm so it's just aft of center. Would like to get a zero setback stubby so I can center the saddle again. Will probably get a pro fit before I make any purchases tho.
> 
> LOVE this bike!


What the bike size?


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.515334,-0.150065


----------



## Kilowatt

Dudigrinfeld, I'm about 5'11-6'0 and ride an XL. The 57cm effective top tube fits perfect for me and frankly I like the taller head tube. It looks really cool with little to no spacers on the steerer tube also!


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Kilowatt said:


> Dudigrinfeld, I'm about 5'11-6'0 and ride an XL. The 57cm effective top tube fits perfect for me and frankly I like the taller head tube. It looks really cool with little to no spacers on the steerer tube also!


That's exactly the same, I'm your measurements and ride as well XL can you send some pictures...?


----------



## Kilowatt

Here's a pretty crapy pic - I'll take a better side profile pic and submit later. The stem is higher on the steerer tube currently due to a shoulder impingement issue that seems to come and go.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Kilowatt said:


> Here's a pretty crapy pic - I'll take a better side profile pic and submit later. The stem is higher on the steerer tube currently due to a shoulder impingement issue that seems to come and go.


Funny we have almost same setup my zipp now off the bike for service I'll send you picture later. Could you tell what the height from centre BB to the top of the saddle.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

*New Pictures*

Here is some picture, I tried today my new Conti Gatorskin tubular and they ride very nice indeed!


----------



## bon_gabs

Very nice,,I dont trust you repair stand though,,get the ellite stand from nashbar.com very cheap..


----------



## dudigrinfeld

bon_gabs said:


> Very nice,,I dont trust you repair stand though,,get the ellite stand from nashbar.com very cheap..


Yes the one in nashbar.com I checked, it is not that cheap it is $160. I have got mine, spindoctor which is more than okay so far. It pretty much secure and doing the job that it should . It is half the price about $80.


----------



## dudigrinfeld

What is going on with Lampre??? it looks like they are not there, no one..! Not getting any air time, no position, not even in the first 20 of any classics or pro tour from the beginning of the session.


----------



## bon_gabs

dudigrinfeld said:


> What is going on with Lampre??? it looks like they are not there, no one..! Not getting any air time, no position, not even in the first 20 of any classics or pro tour from the beginning of the session.


lampre's squads were all oldies now and no goodies,,they need some young bloods to be on the podium again..


----------



## dudigrinfeld

Froom


----------



## dudigrinfeld

I need to replace the rings/spacers or washers that seals the bearings of my Cento Uno bottom bracket. Anyone knows what part number I need to look for?
Thanks


----------



## CLEAR

new baby.


----------



## Robin1

Beautiful bikes


----------



## mtnbikerva1

*multiple bike owners for head to head real comparison info and facts*

I am sure this has been talked about already on the net. I have looked and found bits but... I just would like to know from people that have ridden the 2011/12 regular Cento Uno and hopefully other good road bikes what their experience and thoughts are.
I am looking for a all arounder not harsh but more smooth/comfort ride. I already have a very stiff race climbing bike and need something better for all types of roads and distances.
I am trying to decide between a good 3/2 Ti from a good builder or some other brand from Colo. Cyclist, Competitive Cyclist (some of the sales guys are really pushing the Cento 1)... I do not care if it is the latest model. I am more into the overall quality and if the manufacture stands behind their product.
I am about 6'1" 170pd. 
I ride all weather and times.
Is the Cento really just for racing=stiff?


----------



## Imaking20

I was recently in the same boat as you; I've got a 2012 F3 that's as stiff as I need for anything and wanted a bike I could race but also would make life easier on the longer days. I've never read a bad word about Wilier - especially the Cento1 (which is good because I had nowhere to test ride before a purchase) - and somewhere along my search I came across a fantastic deal on a 2011 Cento1 SL (about 100g lighter than the standard model but certainly not as comfy).

I built the bike up with '13 Red, HED stinger 6 wheels, and a Zipp cockpit. My first ride on the bike I was surprised how... mild/mundane the bike felt when just cruising along - it doesn't feel like a scalded monkey... until you jump on it -- then it laughs at you. I did not expect the BB area to feel as stiff and lively as it does when I sprint and climb (the bike climbs like an effin' billy goat btw - not that I do). So yes, the bike is fantastic all around - whether you just want to mosey along in (relative) comfort or look for a sprint/climb PR.

For reference, I'm 5'11" at 175lb with a weight lifting background.

Other bikes I've ridden over the last 6 months while shopping:

2012 Scott Foil Team Issue w/ zipp 404
2013 Specialized Venge Pro
2013 S-Works Tarmac SL4 (fantastic bike that I enjoyed more than I expected to)
2013 S-Works Roubaix 
2011 Madone 4.5 (sucked)
2012 Raleigh Revenio 4.0 -- put some time on this yesterday, actually. This bike is better than I'd like to admit and I'd say it's the most comfortable bike I've ridden this year - while still every bit as stiff as I needed out of the saddle.


----------



## rscover

*bottom bracket sram crankset?*



MHeye said:


> Hi Ebernosky,
> which red cranks do you have on your cento..the bb30 or the GXP's.
> I'm looking to get one and would like to transfer over my GXP reds.
> ....folowup
> got my GXP's to work with the wilier BB kit FYI for anyone thinking about it..
> BTW the frame is awsome. I picked up '09 cento1 from ebay (large (i'm6'0" with a 33" inseam) and man..what a rocket. thing is rad. I originally came from a colnago and that had some similar qualities only snappier and lighter. Also had a scott addict for a little bit but found a crack and sent it back after riding for a little bit...night and day.. the Addict felt like a truck compared to this even though that addict was lighter. could've been the geometry could've been the addict was a 58cm...what ever sooo glad i found that crack and picked up this beauty.. style performance..its got it all.
> I'm worried about racing this thing, especially crits.. anyone here actually race the cento1's and or do you all have a crit bike??


digging up an old thread, but i also picked up a cento frame trying to use sram gxp cranks. was wondering what the wilier bb kit consists of and where do you get one. thanks


----------

